# Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz this is might be a first in the bagged wo



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.streetsource.com/up...4.JPG 
































































Prob should have added this isnt my car/ dunno who owns it. I just found the pixs and wanted to share.


_Modified by guilford32 at 2:42 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

THIS is a proper bag build.


----------



## Skibum291 (Mar 21, 2008)

may have skeeted in my pants


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

wow. i mean there really isnt much else to say about that


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

SICK.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wow that thing looks sick!


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Good looking welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And sick looking car! I would never chop up a car if it was that new, but I can only affort the mk1 or mk2


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Fankii-T)*

Looks nice


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz this is might be a f ... (guilford32)*

sick dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz ... (baggednbangin)*

I saw this in another forum...Thats a SOLID Camaro! I heard they were building it for SEMA







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz ... (joecastro420)*

dOpE!!!!!!


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz ... (1LIFEtoDuB)*


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz ... (.:3513)*

I want video


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz this is might be a f ... (guilford32)*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz t ... (the.good.gli)*

it was def pretty sick the first time it was posted in this forum.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn hot !


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (low_quattro)*

awesome car. sick fabrication!!! wasn't a huge fan of the camaro, but that one I'd take.


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_awesome car. sick fabrication!!! wasn't a huge fan of the camaro, but that one I'd take.

x2 that car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Looks like ART components....good stuff.
I may be a little biased...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

...... mini tubbed huh damn


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what is stopping us from doing this to our rears?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*

Yeah I saw this ride at SEMA. It was built by Status Customs. I think they are out of Texas. Bad a$$ ride for sure.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_what is stopping us from doing this to our rears? 

Very little. I'd imagine FWD makes it a load easier as well.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

the problem is getting the front to match too. and most people dont wanna go thorugh all the work for a few mm's more. have to redo the whole suspension design and geometry up front to do it it right and still be safe prolly. also would have to raise the subframe becuase we can already lay subframe with some mason techs or bagyards.


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

I followed the build on streetsource. Amazing work. Here's the link
http://www.streetsource.com/fo...age=1


----------



## fmegt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz t ... (a2lowvw)*

wow this is sick


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Not a dub but worth a look.(hope it doesn't get locked cuz t ... (fmegt)*

As much as i don't like the new camaro, i must say that thing is sick!


----------



## BluntdRabbit (Jul 3, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (BluntdRabbit)*

Saw this a while ago sooo sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (thepirate)*

moar lowz


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

**** is tight as a virgins ***** more pics


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (lovethelysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovethelysholm* »_**** is tight as a virgins ***** more pics









merry christmas to all! 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://notstockphotography.smu...iHDzt 


_Modified by mihneagabriel at 6:34 PM 2-20-2010_


----------

